# Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

I noticed the other day that with the windshield wipers at the highest setting, when I came to a stop sign, they automatically slowed down (apparently to the setting just below the fastest.) When I got going again, they went back to their original faster setting. And I don't have that fancy rain detection system so it's not that - I have a base model with no options.
I assume this is to "save" you wiper blades since supposedly you don't need them moving full speed if you aren't going anywhere. Or is there some other reason for this that I am missing?
I suppose if it was rainging _really_ hard this would be a problem, in that I couldn't see cross traffic as well before I got moving again. Anyone have this "problem"?
Overall, I thought it was pretty coolm though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool (jnhashmi)*

I've had two different cars that have done this, and it's there to save you the annoyance of wipers at full tilt on your windshield when there isn't that much rain on it. Plus, as wipers get older, they'll chatter on the windshield when they aren't moving enough water.
Never in the 4 years or so in various cars that do this have I ever had an instance where it was raining so hard that I couldn't see at a stoplight. I live just south of San Francisco, so I see my fair share of rain too...


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool (jnhashmi)*

yeah that is a cool feature. They will slow down all settings even intermitant.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool (jjoerugged)*

i had that on my acura like 6 years ago....nothing new here kids


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool (Domdog31)*

Maybe nothing new, but pretty cool nonetheless.
BTW, I had a 1990 Camry whose headlights shut off automatically after about 10 minutes if you left them on accidentally after you left the car. My 2007 EOS doesn't have that feature (I don't think anyway). So just because it's old technology doesn't mean it should be taken for granted.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool (jnhashmi)*

My Eos has complete control over the headlights. Never have to worry about leaving them on. ..Or turning them on for that matter


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool (solarflare)*

I actually leave my wipers on automatic mode and they work really well that way. The lowest or next to lowest sensitivity setting seems to work best depending on whether or not it's just misting out. In a very light rain I usually have to adjust them up one setting. Under normal conditions, the lowest automatic setting adjusts perfectly.
My headlights also turn off on their own. I think I remember setting a home safe mode where I could have them stay on for 30, 60 or 90 seconds after I turned the car off. I'll double check though.
Really the only luxury feature I wish it had was memory seating. It does remember the seat position if you move it forward to let a passenger in the back seat, but it doesn't have it for normal use.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_My headlights also turn off on their own. I think I remember setting a home safe mode where I could have them stay on for 30, 60 or 90 seconds after I turned the car off.

Is that a VAG-COM setting? I don't think my car is set up that way, mainly because I don't remember seeing anything in the manual about it doing that.


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_My Eos has complete control over the headlights. Never have to worry about leaving them on. ..Or turning them on for that matter









Careful with that -- it only works in the AUTO position. If you turn your headlights to the "ON" position (which is required to turn on the fog lights), they will stay on indefinitely. I know, since I got one of the "your lights are on" company e-mails one morning


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool (mrcozy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrcozy* »_
If you turn your headlights to the "ON" position (which is required to turn on the fog lights), they will stay on indefinitely. 

The sole reason I never use the fog lights


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool (jnhashmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnhashmi* »_
Is that a VAG-COM setting? I don't think my car is set up that way, mainly because I don't remember seeing anything in the manual about it doing that.

Go into the settings menu in the MFI, and select "Lights and Vision." Coming home and leaving home settings in there will allow you to change the time the auto headlights stay on when unlocking and locking the car.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Windshield wipers slow down automatically at a stop - pretty cool ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Go into the settings menu in the MFI...

I see. (Since I have a base model, I don't have the MFI, so for me it's a VAG-COM setting.)


----------

